# looking for quick scares



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone! I hope you all had a great Halloween season… It was our biggest year ever as we embarked on our biggest attraction ever a 40000 sq Railroad Museum. We based the attraction on an abandoned ghost town not far from our actual location and it was a great 1st year but after this season I know where & what we need to make this an even crazier attraction!
What I am looking for is ideas or props that you may know of that are used for basic as well as big scares! Now this is an outdoor event so the sky is the limit as for ideas! I have already looked into the boom sticks as well as crackers from fright props & I have been looking at Scare Tools products and I am going to use a few. This is the kind of props we are looking for if anyone has ideas??? Or knows where I can find some different items or scare tactics..


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

do you have an air cannon? Drop panel? fake doors that look like walls? These are great scares!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I went through a couple of haunts this year, and I can tell you that the crackers are just irritating. I did see a trapdoor spider prop that was AWESOME! It was in a bug room, and one wall was made to look like it was completely webbed, but a panel in it popped up and the spider lunged forward about 4 feet or so. Scary as you know what! I'll contact the guy who runs it and try to get a photo/ info on it if you want.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

It's difficult to say whether the crackers were a bad thing or not. In ours I know they got good screams and reviews. The room was totally dark, so it wasn't expected. I will use them again next year.


----------

